# Happy New Year! Post your starting 2008 weight and goals here!



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Happy New Year to all! I do an annual weigh-in on January 1st each year, and for the first time in a while, I came in under 150#. :dance: I still gained back some weight over the holidays, but not as much as I have in past years.

My goals for this new year:

1. I officially declare 150# as *"the number which must not be crossed"!*

2. I'm started back to counting my WW points and working out again, whether it's a video tape, mucking out stalls, walking/running on the way home from work, or taking the stairs and running for a full shift at work.

3. My next mini-goal is to get back under 145# and stay there - making that the *new* "number which must not be crossed".

4. My health goal is to get outside in the light everyday, even on the gloomy days, to get the amount of light I need to kick my SAD. This will make it easier to stick to my other goals of healthy eating, exercise, and getting back in my skinny clothes for good.

5. My final goal weight is to be back to 125#.

6. To help me get there, I'm going to be coming here a lot more often for the support we give each other. 

I've been mentally preparing myself for getting back into eating right and getting healthier for the last week and really feel ready to attack these goals. I started this morning working out with Denise Austin, and discovered how out of shape I am - but it still felt good to do the exercises! 

So, with the start of a new year, it's time to forgive ourselves where we have lapsed, congratulate ourselves where we have succeeded, and re-evaluate our goals for the future.

What are your goals for 2008 and your starting weight (or other measure of where you are right now)? What are you planning to do to reach these goals?


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

first off i gotta say "good for you".my goals would be to get to 135# and to continue eating healthy even after that. i am setting mini goals--something i have never done before--i would like to get going on the exercise again but i am not going to beat myself up if i dont and for that matter that is another one of my goals--not to beat myself up for every little mistake i make and just keep plugging away at getting rid of this weight. i am following the ww plan and i would like to continue with that to keep eating healthy. i would like to get to the point where when i look at a label i know how many points it is without looking at my calculator--i think that would be key to keeping this up. that and writing everything down that goes in my mouth--its amazing how that can get away from you. i ate some junky food over xmas and boy did my heartburn flare up again--i gotta remember that cuz that food is definatily not worth feeling like that at all.


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

I haven't weighed myself yet, still working up the nerve. I do know that I need to lose about 80 pounds. I am in on any encouragement for folks wanting to lose weight. I am not sure how I am going to start, but I can't join a program. I am anxious to hear peoples plans. Good luck to all.
Joanie


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

if i might make a suggestion--buy a calorie counter book (they come with fast food places also in them) and count calories. the biggest thing is to write down what you eat and drink. that is the cheapest way and it works. dont go down to low in your calories and go slow. come back here often. i keep track in the weigh in stickey and it helps. also go online for portion sizes ect.--i found some interesting things by googling. a scale to weigh foods also helps and they are not very spendy--i think i got mine for ten dollars. good luck, marilyn


----------



## jersey girl (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks Marilyn. I have a scale, we use several different ones at farmers markets. I am open to any and all suggestions
Joanie


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

No more 'chips'. Got back into this habit w/football. Thought we'd just 'have a few...' while watching the games. We can't be trusted. 

No more cookies.  Never could just have one. 

Easy on the pasta/bread/potatoes w/STUFF. 

No sugar. 

Oh, heck-might as well curl up & die now. 


Patty


----------



## Anita in NC (May 10, 2002)

Starting weight: 182
Ultimate goal: 125
Mini goal: 170 by April

Doing: Weight Watchers Core


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

My last weigh-in at TOPS in Dec. was 198.5, I need to loose 33.5 lbs to get to goal. I would love to do it by April when I go to SRD. Don't know if I will get there by then, but defiantly by the end of 08.

I haven't been setting mini goals. I find if I set mini goals and don't reach them then I get discouraged.

I had my first gain on Dec. 17th which was my last weigh-in. Don't go back until next Mon, the 7th. I have really tried to not gain any over the holidays. I've only had two pieces of pie and they were both pumpkin. Believe it or not I've stayed away from the pecan pies, and they are my favorite.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

Ruby, that is the reason why ive never set mini goals but this time im just trying to get there and i didnt set a time line--maybe thats not really a mini goal persay but its just breaks up the big picture for me.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

1. 5 days a week get at least 30 min of concentrated exercise. 
2. 2 of those days i want to get 45 min in.
3. 5 days a week get at least my 5 servings of fruit and veggies a day.
4. 7 days a week drink that 8-10 glasses of water a day.
5. get a new scale and start weekly weigh-ins.

i think that's enough for the month of january.


----------



## Taletha (Sep 23, 2005)

I lost a few pounds last year by just cutting out Dr.Pepper, potatoes, bread, drinking more water, and eating healthy snacks like celery w/ peanut butter,or 1/2 of an apple
or boiled egg. Going to do that again and try to get my lazy bootie out for a walk every day. I stay busy all day, but just not the right exercise I guess. Usually tired by evening and skip and exercise. maybe try to walk mornings.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I need to lose about 50lbs total. I live in a rural county which does not have a weight watchers meeting so I can't do ww. I will eat everything in moderation but increase fruits and veggies. I think portion control is very important. I am the proud owner of a Pilates Aero which is gathering dust under my bed but I am going to get it out and start using it. I know I will feel so much better and that is my goal more than just weight loss. I am not good at sticking with weight loss plans so I will be checking in for encouragement a lot.


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

I started last year, after my annual physical. My cholesterol was at an all time high of 250, weight was 188, blood pressure was 140/80...but it sure was fun getting there. Not good for a younger person, even worse for a 58 year old. I love to cook and I love to eat even more.

So far I've lost 55 pounds with 10 pounds to go ... I hope the 55# loss encourages others, and I would really appreciate the encouragement to loss those last 10 pounds, the last 10 I did loss were the hardest...over the time period I went from loosing 10 pounds a month to loosing 2-3 pounds. Part of the reason for that that was the fact that during the spring and summer I am outside gardening, pushing a lawn mower, etc. etc. And my winter is spent on craft projects, and not much exercise if any...I HATE working out with a passion as great as my love for cooking and eating.

Oh, for some encouragement, the doctor had me do 2 months of meds for lowering cholestoral as well as the low fat diet and my cholestoral dropped to 150 -- after stopping the meds, and continuing on the low fat diet it has gone up to 180 - doctor said if I can keep it there I won't have to take the meds. The side effects of the meds scare me almost as much as the other risks from being over weight. Blood pressure is 110/40 (I think not positve on the bottom number). 

Lots more energy, few if any aches or pains, mood is greatly improved, no headaches, usual winter colds. I'm still taking a daily tablet for acid reflux disease, but have not had a single sign of it in months...over all the feeling good is much much better then over eating or eating pourly ever was. This does not cure all the cravings...some days I think it would be great fun to see how much of a cartoon of ice cream I could eat at one sitting....so far it feels great to not have given in...

Marlene


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Hello Everyone,
My goal is to not be FAF(fat at forty) :shrug: I will be the big 40 in September so I have 9 months to lose 45-50 pounds. I am going to cut back on calories and watch portions. Eat more veggies and fruits and do alot of PRAYING. 
Good Luck Everyone


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

My starting weight is 310. :help: 

My all time high weight was 335. Lost 25 pounds so far.
I will lose 80+ pounds this year.

I will do this by:
--following the WW flex program
--joining TOPS
--exercising 30 minutes a day, to start
--drinking 100 ounces of water daily
--eat a balanced diet/take daily multi-vitamin
--post here for support.

I just turned 50 in November and my chances to see myself healthy and as a slim adult (for the first time ever) is growing slimmer and slimmer. I'm getting rid of all the leftover goodies from Christmas & New Years and stock up tomorrow on all I need to get started on my new lifestyle. I want to live...


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay, everybody, I'm in...here goes:

Age: 43
Starting weight: 218 (all time high 251)
Size: 18/20
Starting cholesterol: 235 (doc not happy)

I've been heavy all my life, but also relatively physically fit up until the last 2 years with so much going on. I feel lousy compared to how I KNOW I can feel, and I'm tired of it. That's my main goal, to feel strong and well again. Doc suggests 30% carb/40% protein/30% fat diet, I think I'm going to lower that carb % a little and try sticking ONLY to complex carbs, no simple sugars at all, white bread, white rice, etc. Also NO transfat, mostly olive oil and other "good" fats. I am comitted to getting back to weight training, swimming and getting back on the treadmill at least 3 days a week. I'm not going to rush and burn myself out, I want these to be permanent changes...it's a marathon, not a sprint. I'm too old to get away with the "bad" stuff any longer. Time to be good to myself for real.

I also plan to quit smoking again, having restarted about 2 years ago after having quit for 7 years. I'm going to give myself a couple weeks or so to get these other renewed habits intrenched, then go for it.

Good going to all who are trying - we deserve to be good to ourselves.


----------



## maidservant (Dec 10, 2007)

Starting weight:262 (on a 5'2" frame)
I don't know what my cholesterol and other scores are, but 2 months ago everything was on the low end of normal (don't know how I pulled that one off!)
Age: 22 (turn 23 on the 29th of Jan)

What I'm doing (mainly due to lack of space and money) is eating mainly salads. This is a lot, because I used to hate salads with a passion, although the only "salads" my mother would even offer me were made with iceburg. I discovered not long ago that I could stand other lettuces and some greens (still working my courage up for mustard and turnip greens, lol). Now that I've been without a job for nearly two months, I find that eating out isn't as fun as it used to be. I'm actually starting to crave veggies! 
From being on HT I've learned new ways to cook things that I've always hated, and I end up liking them (thank you everyone!). I already feel better just eating better. 

My fiance and I walk the roads near my house picking up (and squishing) aluminum cans (stupid drunk drivers!!!). This way, we not only get our exercise, we help clean up the road and environment, plus we make a little money doing it (cans are at 55 cents per pound here).

My family has been all about paying bills and living in comfort my whole life. I'm about to move out on my own and I would rather be able to provide some things for myself than depend on buying things. I've been doing a lot of researching on homesteading, and even with moving to a tiny apartment, I've found things that I can do.

Emily in NC


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

wow, marlenes, that's great!!!! i'm determined this year to lose this pesky extra 30 i packed on when i was carrying savannah. i want most of it gone before she turns 11 in july. if i could remember to take my meds when i eat, i wouldn't have to eat a snack to take them. i know what i need to do better, it's just making myself do it!


----------



## Speciallady (May 10, 2002)

Starting weiight 229 down from 262 last year
Ultimate goal 130 pounds
Mini goal by March first 210

IMy plan is to work out 3 hours a day 3 days a week and 2 hours a day 3 days a week. I work at Curves 7 hours a day so I can do this off and on throughout the day. I will switch up my workout every day. 

1 hour of cardio and strenght training 
30 minutes on the eliptical machine 
30 minutes hula hooping 
1 hour on bicycle
30 minutes on the track walking
etc

I am eating oatmeal for breakfast with fruit 250 calories
fruit for a snack 50 - 60 calories
lunch is a healthy choice meal up to 350 calories
and dinner is a 3 oz lean meat with 3 veggies up to 500 calories
snack is fruit or veggies

8 glasses of water a day. 

I do allow myself one treat a day such as a hershey's mini or jello pudding.
I want to have 10 inches off a month or more.


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

Thanks Laura -- knowing how much I love to cook, bake, and eat -- I'm sure you can understand how big of a challenge it has been. And of course I realize with your back and health problems it will be a big old challenge for you also...but you have what it takes to meet the challenge 

I call it my one day at a time - one pound at a time diet ... thinking about losing 50+ pounds was just too discouraging.

Now...this last 10 pounds -- it's starting to look like it will take the same amount of time.

Marlene


----------



## Bailey (Jul 3, 2003)

AR Cattails said:


> My starting weight is 310. :help:
> 
> My all time high weight was 335. Lost 25 pounds so far.
> I will lose 80+ pounds this year.
> ...


AR Cattails, You are on your way! I look forward to hearing of your success, as I do everyone else.

I am joining this group. I've lost 47 lbs over the last two years and have about 60 lbs to goal. I belong to TOPS and couldn't do it without having to face their scale each week.

CJ


----------



## fostermomma (Feb 26, 2007)

My goal for this year is to lose 100 #. However my ultimate goal is to lose a total of 1501bs. I am goint to be doing WW flex points as well. I Plan on starting to walk 1 mile perday with a goal of 10 miles perday by years end possibly jogging. I want to be slim by my 35th birthday, which is about a year and half away. 

I am starting towmorrow. I am also going to be taking multi vits and Alli.


----------



## Caitedid (Jun 2, 2004)

Hey all! I am here to say that my New Year's goal is to start acting and looking like a woman. I spent my teens and early twenties diligently (if subconciously) making myself unattractive to myself and others. The people and actions that helped me start down this path are no longer part of my life, so why should my defenses get to keep ruining things for me? I've been growing my hair out after 15 years of keeping it short and telling myself I liked it better that way, my ongoing goals are to start dressing in an appropriately attractive manner and having an appropriately attractive self to put them on. At 26 15 years of being the fat sidekick in schlumpy clothes hiding in the corner and keeping the beautiful people's secrets is too much. I have cut out the corn syrup and am endeavouring to eat things that are actually food. I found out recently that my chronic cough is actually from acid reflux and that the sleep problems are from caffeine. I've been backsliding because I've been depressed, but I didn't realize how terrible the bad eating was making me feel. Anyway, I started out at 229# and 5'10" in the middle of December, and am currently at 217#. I'm working on seeing that loss as a percentage of my total goal, because it still doesn't feel like much. Also, I am getting rid of all my clothes as they get too big, and thinking about getting rid of my summer clothes, as I refuse to buy new until I can buy at my goal weight. My goal is 200# by Valentine's Day, because it's a day that's all about love, and crossing the 200 mark on the way up was all about not loving myself. I'm loving myself because you can't expect anybody else to do anything you're not prepared to do yourself. I show me the love by eating things I enjoy, taking pleasure in shopping and cooking, and shaking what my mama gave me to happy music wherever I am when it comes on my iPod. Plus I'd really like to have an excuse to buy something beautiful to wear out with the man who thinks I'm perfect now. Caite (who can be found yelling at the little threatened voices)


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

I need to lose 20 pounds. I have been overweight most of my life even as a child so I am very prone to putting on pounds easily. I have celiac disease which helps as I can't eat the usual baked goods or breads and I don't care for the alternatives. I just seem to overeat on the stuff I can have . My weight now is 160. I am walking 30 minutes 4 days a week. I would like to get that up to 5-6 days a week. But I better get 4 days under my belt first. I'll weigh in tomorrow and post.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Wow, great imput, everyone!  I'm more inspired than ever by those of you who have lost weight and are making it a goal to continue, as well as by those of you who are vowing to start. How are you all doing with your goals so far?

One of the posters mentioned that they didn't have a WW group in their rural area, so they didn't do WW. I'm not going to WW meetings either - the gas and time to drive to town is an expense I don't need, and the actual meetings are also fairly expensive. I have chosen to do WW on my own at home, and to use this group as my support group. There are a number of sites that have great info on WW Core and Flex plans, as well as other diets. A couple I can recommend are boot camp buddies and 3fatchicks on a diet. Both sites have support groups - boot camp buddies is for WW, and 3fatchicks covers a variety of diet and lifestyle change plans. 

I have to admit, I haven't been as diligent about journaling every bite in my mouth as I thought I'd be so far - a few life crises have gotten in the way - but I AM much more aware of portion control and food choices. So far, I've lost about 2.5# - didn't weigh in until after I ate breakfast this morning, so I didn't get that accurate first thing in the morning weight. I think I would have been over 3# lost, but then, why am I obsessing about 1/2 a pound? Overall progress is the goal! I am working down toward that 145# mark and I'm eating a reasonably healthy diet to get there. I'm getting some exercise just about every day, and I even dragged out my Cardioglide so I can work out while I watch TV. So far, I'm not using it for a clothesrack! 

I do make sure I take a daily multivit w/minerals and a glucosamine and chondroitin triple strength tab as well as my daily prescription meds. I figure that the vitamin tablet will help with any holes in my eating plan, and I'm giving the G&C a try to see if it decreases my aches and pains. Too early to see if it's working yet. I've taken the MVM for years, and I very seldom catch a cold or other illness - of course I'm also an RN, so I probably have built a pretty good immune system from all the exposure to illness I get there.

I do know that I feel pretty good overall, and pretty positive about the progress I've made so far...and it's great to hear how many of you have gained better health and quality of life from getting the extra pounds off. It is wonderful incentive to keep going on the days that I'm feeling a little weak.


----------



## Nancy in Maine (Jun 24, 2002)

My goal is to tone up and simultaniously lose those last few pounds of flab. Whether my weight changes or not, I don't care. As long as my body gets toned up. 

I'm starting an exercise class Monday evening and expect to get toned through that, and it should help me stay motivated to watch my diet. It's a 12 week class, offered through adult ed. 

I'd say I've got 15 pounds to either replace with muscle, or lose.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Caitedid said:


> Hey all! I am here to say that my New Year's goal is to start acting and looking like a woman. I spent my teens and early twenties diligently (if subconciously) making myself unattractive to myself and others. The people and actions that helped me start down this path are no longer part of my life, so why should my defenses get to keep ruining things for me? I've been growing my hair out after 15 years of keeping it short and telling myself I liked it better that way, my ongoing goals are to start dressing in an appropriately attractive manner and having an appropriately attractive self to put them on. At 26 15 years of being the fat sidekick in schlumpy clothes hiding in the corner and keeping the beautiful people's secrets is too much. I have cut out the corn syrup and am endeavouring to eat things that are actually food. I found out recently that my chronic cough is actually from acid reflux and that the sleep problems are from caffeine. I've been backsliding because I've been depressed, but I didn't realize how terrible the bad eating was making me feel. Anyway, I started out at 229# and 5'10" in the middle of December, and am currently at 217#. I'm working on seeing that loss as a percentage of my total goal, because it still doesn't feel like much. Also, I am getting rid of all my clothes as they get too big, and thinking about getting rid of my summer clothes, as I refuse to buy new until I can buy at my goal weight. My goal is 200# by Valentine's Day, because it's a day that's all about love, and crossing the 200 mark on the way up was all about not loving myself. I'm loving myself because you can't expect anybody else to do anything you're not prepared to do yourself. I show me the love by eating things I enjoy, taking pleasure in shopping and cooking, and shaking what my mama gave me to happy music wherever I am when it comes on my iPod. Plus I'd really like to have an excuse to buy something beautiful to wear out with the man who thinks I'm perfect now. Caite (who can be found yelling at the little threatened voices)


Caitedid - just wanted to say congratulations...remarkable. My hat is off to you.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone....I'm new to this forum, I'm usually over in poultry.

I weighed in at 159# on Dec 28, I'd like to get down to 140. 123 was my wedding weight, but I think 140 would be acceptable  (I'm almost 5'5")

I live in a rural area, the whole county is about 5,000, but we do have a gym in our town, so:

my weight loss adventure is based on 2 sessions/week at the gym, plus (at least) one outing of x-c skiing each week. At the gym I do 10 min of cardio, then about 40min of core & weights, then another 10 min cardio. I've never done the gym thing, & wouldn't have stuck with it this long if I hadn't signed up for 3 personal trainer sessions ($15 each). Now I'm pretty comfortable going in & know how to use the equipment. 

In addition, I am keeping a food journal...every bite. I didn't realize how many cookies I was eating until I started doing this...those bad habits sneak up! It's also helped me see that I am not getting near enough dairy or vegetables, so I am being more intentional about that.

After 3 weeks, my pants are fitting better! YAY! I haven't been on the scale since, & I may not for some time (don't own one), but I like knowing that I am finally taking action & that I am worth taking care of me. (you know what I mean!)

My wish for all of us is that we continue to take care of ourselves, feel good about small accomplishments, and know that this investment we are making will yield long term dividends!

Best of Luck to us as we work for health


----------



## Nancy in Maine (Jun 24, 2002)

I lived through the first 2 of the exercise classes. Wow! I shall be transformed in no time. Lots of squats. 2 days per week of cardio and 1 day of weights. My thighs hurt! My daughter is taking the class with me. And I know quite a few of the ladies, there are a couple from town and the 4 of us are riding together. It's fun. I'm psyched!


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

well, i'm getting in the 30 min exercise 5 days a week, and cutting my calories to around 1500 a day. that's about it. i'm not drinking all the water i should. but i do drink 16 oz of coffee a day, usually, and a couple glasses of tea or sparkling water. still not what i should be. still haven't bought a new scale. i'll have to see if i have any money left after paying all the bills and buying feed and groceries. it may not be until feb till i get the scale.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Im fessin up !! 
Jan 1 ...170 lbs. 5'3.....

I got a treadmill for X Mas ( YEA!) .....I am up to 1 hr = 3 miles / day ...
I am working on drinking more water ......

Ultimate goal is 130 lbs......... 

I am hoping to feel comfortable wearing shorts this summer !!!!!!!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I managed to go from 200 to 184 this past summer (5'6")! That's the most weight I have ever lost. I have gained back 3 pounds mostly due to not getting exercise while we were traveling at xmas and eating too many sweets. My immediate goal is to lose the 3 pounds I gained back. 

I am watching my between meal eating and also watching my sweets. I walk with the dog a mile almost every afternoon. At night, I use my exercise ball to do a set of very slow sit ups. I saw them demonstrated on the Today Show and they really work! Not sure if this is exactly correct but I raise up to a slow count of 5, hold for a count of 2, then lower to a slow count of another 5. It's part of the "12 Second Solution" plan. I'm on the list at the library whenever they get the book in. I can already see a difference in my upper abs in only about 3 weeks. I also use barbells to do some floor exercises for my shoulder injury.

My long term goal is to get down to 160. I lost the 16 pounds last summer by walking a mile in the morning and a mile in the afternoon and working outside. If I can lose another 16 this coming summer, I'll be very close to my goal weight.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I've managed to get down to 146.1 in the last week, but I suspect I'm back up a little from eating too large of portions of chicken and dumplings.  I have trouble calculating the calories and fat grams on scratch foods - and I'm trying to make more of our meals from scratch - so I'm finding that part hard. I'm still not getting enough exercise, either. I am getting my water, and I'm doing pretty well with the fiber intake with the fruits and veg, and bran cereal. I'm losing, so I like that, but I really want to firm up my flab while I'm at it.  Just need to motivate myself to actually use the exercise DVDs and the Cardioglide. Going to go get on it now.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

good work everybody--keep it up!!!!!!! :baby04: :baby04: :baby04:


----------

